# NDR Reportage: Der letzte Fang



## Fruehling (9. März 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> ...Der Hering ist befroht...



Das wage ich zu bezweifeln... 
(Edit Mod: ist verbessert...)


----------



## zokker (9. März 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Das wage ich zu bezweifeln...


DU ... widersprichst den Wissenschaftlern???


----------



## jkc (9. März 2021)

Na, der Beitrag wurde seitens eines Mods nachbearbeitet und hat dadurch eine komplett andere Bedeutung bekommen...


----------



## Hering 58 (9. März 2021)

Ich fühle mich nicht bedroht.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (9. März 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich nicht bedroht.


Aber hoffentlich befroht.


----------



## Wuemmehunter (9. März 2021)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Aber hoffentlich befroht.


Wenn er denn Heringe fängt, dann ist der Hering 58 bestimmt auch befroht!


----------



## Minimax (9. März 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich nicht bedroht.


Warte ab bis ich nach Hamburg komme, dann klemm ich Dich zwischen zwei Brötchenhälften, zusammen mit Gurke und viel Zwiebelringen, und dann gehts dir an den Kragen! Ich erspare Dir aber das Salatblatt, bin ja kein Unmensch.

Der Threadverlauf ist die gerechte -und lustige-  Strafe an die Redaktion, die jahrelang die vielen Beschwerden hinsichtlich der ständigen Rechtsschreibfehler ignoriert hat.


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Warte ab bis ich nach Hamburg komme, dann klemm ich Dich zwischen zwei Brötchenhälften, zusammen mit Gurke und viel Zwiebelringen, und dann gehts dir an den Kragen! Ich erspare Dir aber das Salatblatt, bin ja kein Unmensch.
> 
> Der Threadverlauf ist die gerechte -und lustige-  Strafe an die Redaktion, die jahrelang die vielen Beschwerden hinsichtlich der ständigen Rechtsschreibfehler ignoriert hat.


Herr Minimax,
ich werde auch da sein.

Ein Hering hat kein Kragen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. März 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Herr Minimax,
> ich werde auch da sein.
> 
> Ein Hering hat kein Kragen.


Nobbi der Hüter der Heringe. Oder des Herings ?


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich erspare Dir aber das Salatblatt,


warum?  Heringssalat ist doch was feines


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. März 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> warum?  Heringssalat ist doch was feines



Aber nur ohne Salatblätter.


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. März 2021)

Heringssalat gibbet auch in rot.


----------



## Minimax (9. März 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Heringssalat gibbet auch in rot.


Muss auch rot sein finde ich. Mit Rote Beete Würfeln, wie sichs gehört.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. März 2021)

So langsam scheint es einigen zu dämmern: https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft...erkehr-a-cfa12e2b-ad66-4050-b516-ba405fb15a19


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. März 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> So langsam scheint es einigen zu dämmern: https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft...erkehr-a-cfa12e2b-ad66-4050-b516-ba405fb15a19


das Problem ist:   Einige und langsam ist viel zu wenig.
Außerdem ist diese Sachlage schon seit Jahren bekannt. Nur der Vergleich mit dem Flugverkehr ist mir neu


----------

